# new plants seem to be dieing



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

i have corkscrew, contortionist val and dwarf sags.
1.32 wpg right now. who woulda guessed I'd have a hard to find bulb burn out right after I got my plants in...
normally 1.76
nitrites- 0
nitrates (were 30) have them down to 10 now (in a week)
ammonia 0
ph 7.8
they shipped through cold weather and then our furnace went out for a few days
45 degrees (possibly colder) during shipping 70 during furnace breakdown
some have turned glassy and others yellow. one dwarf sag turned completely glass but then shot out a very healthy bright green leaf.
do you think they been grown out of the water? or maybe the nitrates did it? I let my Na's get high cause I heard the vals like it.... I've dosed flourish excel carbon (2 1/2 caps) every other day but in a 125 i didnt think that'd be enough to melt anything.
What are your thoughts? I would really like a succesful run with real plants this time.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Vals don't like flourish excel. I don't know about the sags.

I'm sure if you add pictures of the plants some one here will be able to tell if they were grown emersed.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

my thoughts- not sure about your dead plants but your avatar is nice


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

My god KrB, what an avatar!!!! lmao

My vals melted when I first planted them too. Not a plant I have had luck with thats for sure. I hope you get the answers you are looking for as I would also like to give them a try again.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah avatar should be up for review shortly...

But I'm not bitchin....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i have no input on you question

however i did notice your avatar









i say good show madam


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm thinking its probably shock from the cold weather during shipping. Wait it out a bit and see what happens......

This happened to my dwarf sag last year when I first got them. It was brutally cold during shipping. They wind up withering away to barely nothing and shortly thereafter reemerged.


----------

